# Salt water ?



## ozmanbucks (Apr 21, 2015)

I am new to the bow fishing thing but has anybody ever went after spade fish and cobia at the reefs off the GA coast. I have been trolling the internet and cant find where it says it is illegal but also dont see where it is legal. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## ozmanbucks (Apr 22, 2015)

I will take it nobody knows about doing it in saltwater.


----------



## wray912 (Apr 22, 2015)

from my understanding its just about everything but a redfish as long as its of legal limits...best thing to do is call a warden


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 22, 2015)

Called DNR.... No salt catfish, and no reds


----------



## critter85 (Apr 22, 2015)

I talked to dnr about this recently. They said no redfish, trout or catfish. So pretty much flounder and stingrays, although I'm sure you would find some other stuff around. Just what the girl on the phone said. You might get a different answer from an actual warden.


----------



## wray912 (Apr 22, 2015)

critter85 said:


> I talked to dnr about this recently. They said no redfish, trout or catfish. So pretty much flounder and stingrays, although I'm sure you would find some other stuff around. Just what the girl on the phone said. You might get a different answer from an actual warden.



You can shoot trout according to the warden i talked to...never seen one at night though


----------



## ozmanbucks (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Bama B (Apr 23, 2015)

Shooting a cobia with a bow would be something. Its hard enough to land one with conventional gear. I could not imagine the fight you would have with a bow if you did not stone it on first shot. You would need a lot of line. As far as flounder that would be cool. We gig them most of the time.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 23, 2015)

WHen is the best time for big flounder buddy has land in brunswick and I want to plan a trip but want some big boys. 



Bama B said:


> Shooting a cobia with a bow would be something. Its hard enough to land one with conventional gear. I could not imagine the fight you would have with a bow if you did not stone it on first shot. You would need a lot of line. As far as flounder that would be cool. We gig them most of the time.


----------



## ozmanbucks (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah a cobia would be pretty awesome I was actually thinking about bringing my gator gear with the float just in case I got a shot at one. As far as big flounder it's all luck for size but best time of year for numbers seems to be from July through September.


----------



## markland (May 7, 2015)

No saltwater bowfishing regulations that I could find anywhere so pretty much just about anything not classified as a game fish.


----------



## Bama B (May 7, 2015)

Cobia is a game fish


----------



## markland (May 7, 2015)

Yeah exactly, but there is no definitive answer to any of the and even the DNR does not know so for now I would be really careful about what I shoot.  At least in FL you know that anything you can spear fish for you can shoot with a bow so it is pretty much listed.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 12, 2015)

markland said:


> Yeah exactly, but there is no definitive answer to any of the and even the DNR does not know so for now I would be really careful about what I shoot.  At least in FL you know that anything you can spear fish for you can shoot with a bow so it is pretty much listed.



They may not know but I've talked to several wardens, and will have an email with badge number before I do anything... Nothing like having a paper trail...


----------



## markland (May 13, 2015)

Good luck and have fun, but I usually just got to FL, AL, MS or LA to bowfish saltwater as the water is usually much clearer and I know exactly what I can or cannot shoot plus for me it is not any further there than going to the coast.


----------

